# Best WWE Breasts of All-Time: Round 2: Match 1: Trish Stratus vs. Torrie Wilson



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

There will be a new match everyday for Round 2. Round 3 will begin after all matches from Round 2 have ended. 3 days to vote. Good luck participants.

Trish Stratus:

























Torrie Wilson:


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

This thread would drive radical feminists to the point of no return.

OP: Trish had the better implants.
:bo


----------



## RazorRamon69 (Mar 30, 2015)

YOu shouldn't really use airbrushed photos (Torrie #1 )


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Very tough choice. Just went with Trish.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tough decision but Torrie


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Tough choice but Trish Stratus.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Trish Stratus.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I went with Torrie, I always thought hers just looked way better then Trish's; which just look way more fake and gross to me (both are fake of course, but Torrie's look better).


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Torrie's of course!!!! Hers actually looked real even with no top on. Trish looked too fake and this is a pic of her before the implants


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Torrie Wilson, just.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Trish Status wins, the inner 8 year old in me is still attracted to her:*



























































































































































































































































































*This very next image/gif is my favorite, Tan skin, Beautiful hair, Beautiful eyes, Sexy nose, Sexy Cheeks, Sexy lips, I just wanna kiss her all over(her cheeks, lips, breasts, even her arms, everywhere) and make her feel good:*










*Thank you YHWH(God: The Father and The Son and The Holy Spirit) for Trish Stratus body.*


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Trish


----------



## PeePeeInYoCoke (Apr 11, 2015)

Love both but gotta give it to Trish.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Trish.


----------



## crazylegs77 (Feb 18, 2015)

both chicks are so sexy and pretty but Trish gets my vote


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Torrie has great tits but Trish's are better imo




























:homer :banderas :wall


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RLStern said:


> *Trish Status wins, the inner 8 year old in me is still attracted to her:*
> 
> *This very next image/gif is my favorite, Tan skin, Beautiful hair, Beautiful eyes, Sexy nose, Sexy Cheeks, Sexy lips, I just wanna kiss her all over(her cheeks, lips, breasts, even her arms, everywhere) and make her feel good:*
> 
> ...


I never thought she was the prettiest Diva around but that is a sexy gif, she actually reminds me a lot of my favourite model; Gabrielle Richens in that gif, all in the lips and cheeks.


----------



## bob_bloblaw (Apr 13, 2015)

Torrie Wilson, for me. Compared to Trish, not only did she have the better body, but Torrie also has the nicer face. Plus, I really didn't like how Trish would be wearing that cowboy hat of hers all the time. LOL.


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

Torrie Wilson was more beautiful but she is no match for Trish's tits


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Gotta go with Torrie


----------



## Vader Bomb (Apr 14, 2015)

The poll is closed so I will post just my humble opinion.

Trish!!! She is hot as hell :wink2:>


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

RLStern said:


> *Trish Status wins, the inner 8 year old in me is still attracted to her:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pants are gone


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

can you stop posting on threads that are fuckin more than 8 months old, their is a reason these threads are 20 pages back for fuck sake read the rules.


----------

